# I forget how small babies are..



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

When I initially got Ivy she was the runt of a litter .. absolutely tiny










A year and a half later...










LOL!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

awww, that's too cute 
i've never had a rattie that little, but maybe someday!


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

A half later- thrice bigger. :lol:
But still cute.


My older rats were 4 weeks old when i got them and they were tiny too in comparison of the 580 grams of Ronnu, and his 26 cm.


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

Baby rats are really cute, but they grow very quickly!!! Your girl is very pretty now, her colour is lovely!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

awww! that is sooo cute! is she more skittish because she is smaller?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nooo she's never been skittish in her life. She's the lickiest, cuddliest rat I've ever known


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

8O She gets cuter with every picture I see.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, Ration, Ivy is one very lovely cinnamon.  
Just beautiful!


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

They grow so fast...

She's a lovely rat!


----------

